# Please list your Ebike solutions



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Here is mine.
Many Ebikes offer less liquid transportation options.
I do prefer riding with a free back. I only use a small lumbar pack.
I drink 3 glasses pre ride.
I drink about 3 glasses post ride.
I do not carry liquids. I am good up to 5 hours.
Happy Trails !


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

I only drink about half as much water on my eBike rides but I carry it my hydration pack. Here in Arizona in the summer the temperature can be 90 degrees F at the crack of dawn and it’s possible to dehydrate really fast; even with the lesser effort required to ride an eBike.

My best hydration tip is to carry a can of reduced-sodium tomato juice as an electrolyte replacement on a long ride; you get both salt and potassium that way.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

33red said:


> Here is mine.
> Many Ebikes offer less liquid transportation options.
> I do prefer riding with a free back. I only use a small lumbar pack.
> I drink 3 glasses pre ride.
> ...


Please don't ride anywhere near Moab or the deserts of Western Colorado.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I use a small camelbak but am usually going too fast to grab the nozzle! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

It's dry and sunny here with no shade, so even though it doesn't get too hot you still dry out fast. When riding my Levo I'll carry and Evoc hip pack with a 1L bladder in it.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Most marathon runners, boxers, tennis players drop 6-7 pounds of water regularly. It did not kill me when i ran 2 marathons. Now companies make millions every week with solutions to problems that never existed. You all think that poor people die every hour because of lack of Gatorshit? Well it did not kill me in the last 61 years.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

33red said:


> Most marathon runners, boxers, tennis players drop 6-7 pounds of water regularly. It did not kill me when i ran 2 marathons. Now companies make millions every week with solutions to problems that never existed. You all think that poor people die every hour because of lack of Gatorshit? Well it did not kill me in the last 61 years.


I can drink a liter of water over a 30 mile ride and still lose several pounds of water weight. Meanwhile, I was a wrestler all through school and wearing plastic suit in the sauna while riding an exercise bike or jumping rope was a normal thing to do the night before a match. Doesn't mean it's healthy. Most top level athletes will make an effort to be as hydrated as possible before an event. Most amateurs don't.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

I saw a guy jogging yesterday, wearing sweat pants and a hoodie, hood up. It was 98 degrees. He was going up a slight incline also. I can only guess he was training, to go to hell maybe?

I use the "drink all the water I can before I ride" concept. I also carry a fork mounted 16 oz. bottle. There's no drawback really, especially if it's ice water out of the home well and fridge. For the really epic rides, I chug down one of those Starbucks coffee drinks, the ones that come in the glass bottle. I am a big coffee drinker, but the amount of caffeine in those seems to be, a lot, and it is easily converted to rotary motion.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

portnuefpeddler said:


> I saw a guy jogging yesterday, wearing sweat pants and a hoodie, hood up. It was 98 degrees. He was going up a slight incline also. I can only guess he was training, to go to hell maybe?
> 
> I use the "drink all the water I can before I ride" concept. I also carry a fork mounted 16 oz. bottle. There's no drawback really, especially if it's ice water out of the home well and fridge. For the really epic rides, I chug down one of those Starbucks coffee drinks, the ones that come in the glass bottle. I am a big coffee drinker, but the amount of caffeine in those seems to be, a lot, and it is easily converted to rotary motion.


Do you have a link to that bottle support. I might use 1 with sand to keep my font wheel down. My + tire grip added to some Epower make it pop up quite a bit.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

honkinunit said:


> Please don't ride anywhere near Moab or the deserts of Western Colorado.


In did a search in case i go. Do you know if this is safe on a bar in case of a crash?
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ca/en/topeak-cage-mount/rp-prod74876


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

33red said:


> In did a search in case i go. Do you know if this is safe on a bar in case of a crash?
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ca/en/topeak-cage-mount/rp-prod74876


There is no water bottle big enough for a three hour ride in Moab, unless it is in winter.

This time of year, if you are exerting yourself in 100F+ and low humidity (not recommended!), 32oz per hour is the minimum, but it can't be straight water or your electrolyte levels will plummet. BTW, on Monday in Moab it was 107F and humidity was around 10% with a 20MPH wind blowing. It is kind of like being in a convection oven when it is like that.

https://www.utahmountainbiking.com/firstaid/heatstrok.htm


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

honkinunit said:


> There is no water bottle big enough for a three hour ride in Moab, unless it is in winter.
> 
> This time of year, if you are exerting yourself in 100F+ and low humidity (not recommended!), 32oz per hour is the minimum, but it can't be straight water or your electrolyte levels will plummet. BTW, on Monday in Moab it was 107F and humidity was around 10% with a 20MPH wind blowing. It is kind of like being in a convection oven when it is like that.
> 
> https://www.utahmountainbiking.com/firstaid/heatstrok.htm


Thanks. Soon i will be retired so i will pick the right months for any destination.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

honkinunit said:


> There is no water bottle big enough for a three hour ride in Moab, unless it is in winter.
> 
> This time of year, if you are exerting yourself in 100F+ and low humidity (not recommended!), 32oz per hour is the minimum, but it can't be straight water or your electrolyte levels will plummet. BTW, on Monday in Moab it was 107F and humidity was around 10% with a 20MPH wind blowing. It is kind of like being in a convection oven when it is like that.
> 
> https://www.utahmountainbiking.com/firstaid/heatstrok.htm


Looks like it's still pretty nice in the mornings, probably not so bad in the evening when the sun gets close to the horizon. Definitely it's wise to lay low mid-day in deserts like that.


----------

